# Golf of Mexico RV camping



## alicat96 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi All,
I'm planning on leaving this (NOW) frigid weather in Michigan, I guess I stayed up here a little to long! I got caught in the cold!
Planning on going south in the next couple weeks and need to have a good destination in mind. I would like to find something on the Golf of Mexico in either North Florida or Texas. 
I travel in an RV and with a pet.
This stay will only be for a couple weeks as I already have a reservation by Daytona for Bike week (March 2 to the 12th). My Harley is in a tow behind trailer.
Thanks in advance,
Al and Teddy the Border Collie


----------



## Kirk (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

You might want to see something other than Florida on this trip, so why not try the area of Rockport, TX  and then work your way along the coast? It is pretty darn chilly down nere right now, but by the time you get here it should be warm again. And I also bet that someone from Michigan would not think it was all that cold at 40?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

Hences RV about 10 miles North of Jacksonville, FL (off I-95) is pretty good.  At least it was about 6 years ago. :laugh:


----------



## alicat96 (Jan 17, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

Thanks Guys, both seem interesting. I just arrived back up here about 7 weeks ago from Florida, my old home, Michigan is a new home for me, thanks Katie (daughter who chooses to go to school here). Can't take the cold any longer so I'm headed South, currently in the 20's here as of this week.
I would like to try Texas but worried about the pictures on the weather channel of cars sliding on the frozen streets of Dallas today. Kinda worried about that as I'm towing a 3,000 lb trailer even with trailer brakes. What is the name of the park in Rockport? Is it on the water?

Al and Teddy the border collie


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

Rockport, Texas
Acient Oaks RV Park
Lagoons RV Resort
Woody Acres RV Resort
Raintree RV Park
Waters Edge RV Park
Big D RV Resort 
Goose Island SRA
Palm Harbor RV Park
Rockport 35 RV Park
Sandollar
Take your choice.
Hope this Helps


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 18, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

By the way, Allicat, what kind of trailer do you have that weighs only 3,000 lbs?


----------



## alicat96 (Jan 19, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

That Sir is a 6x12ft enclosed utility trailer that weighs 2,200lbs and my Harley Davidson inside weighs another 800lbs. 
This is what I tow behind my Motorhome.

Al and Teddy the border collie :evil:


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 19, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

Here's a handy website, just type in Rockport, Texas, then navigate...You can zoom in, or out, and move N,S,E,W till you see the campgrounds.  Click on the icons for more info....sorry it took so long to get back...


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 19, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

forgot the link....
dang...
http://www.epgsoft.com/CampgroundMap/index.html


----------



## alicat96 (Jan 20, 2007)

Re: Golf of Mexico RV camping

Thanks to all for the suggestions.

Perfect Texas Camper, that site is just what I need!

Now, I just gotta make sure I bookmark it on my laptop!


----------

